# Why can't Tivo have a reminder feature?



## klandi

I don't understand why Tivo can't create this feature. I've put several new feature requests in for this but nothing is happening. All I want to do is set a reminder for a specific live show so I know it's coming on. My old cable box did that. What's the big deal?


----------



## ThAbtO

You might try a wishlist, auto record it.


----------



## lrhorer

It could be done, but it's a silly notion. If it's interesting, set it to be recorded.


----------



## Series3Sub

Or a Auto-tune feature. While such features are used by individuals who just want to be reminded or have the channel change to watch live using the buffer and not record it ans possibly erase a recording if the HDD is stuffed, such features enhance the use of an EXTERNAL device and I think TiVo probably sees their box as being the only box you would really want to set timed recordings to, then use its Save to VCR feature for your external recordings.

Such additional timer features (which I do use on my Dish DVR's) probably seemed to complicate what TiVo was trying to design a VERY EASY to use device and NOT have to think about what kind of timer you want to set. Just set it and forget it. TiVo really promotes how EASY their DVR's are to use, especially for the core recording functions. Also, Dish for sure continues to support certain legacy external recording devices (the PocketDish and other Archos recording devices) to turn-on, record, and turn-off automatically, or the VCR Timer to IR blast the VCR to Record and then STOP recording (can be used without a VCR for other connected devices) or even the Auto-tune preferred for external devices along with its use while watching Live TV.

From my perspective, I don't always want to record via recording timer the first 10 minutes I want to watch then have to manually stop the recording and then go to Now Showing (in the typical TiVo cumbersome menu layers) and DELETE the partial recording. However, it really is a matter of design choice, and I think TiVo went with SIMPLICITY above all regarding choosing among Reminder, Auto-Tune, External Device, and VCR timers then the current choices on TiVo.

On Dish, such nice choices do tend to overwhelm (part of satellites legacy of dependance on external recording devices BEFORE they offered DVR's; the TiVo never had such a legacy as they never had NON-DVR units that depended upon external devices; it was always a DVR from day one) the new, but those folks soon learn to ignore the many choices and just press select to make the recording timer just like a TiVo.


----------



## Joe01880

why does it need a reminder feature? If you see something in the guide hit record and catch it when you get around to it. Especially with the Elite with 4 tuners and a 2TB HDD i can not see a need for a reminders feature. I have never needed such a thing with my Premiere or TiVo HD


----------



## klandi

I'd like to watch live tv too!


----------



## jrtroo

I'm not understanding the importance you are putting on this. Record it, watch something else, and then timeshift and skip the commercials. You can watch two shows in the same amount of time as one live show, or do something with the extra time, such as set up reminders in your calendar tool on a pc/phone. That is where I would put reminders to do things, not on my TV.


----------



## Joe01880

The only thing worth watching live is Football and i even start that late, sometimes real late and catch up to the end of the game by skipping commercials.

Ok maybe weather but a look ouside fixes that


----------



## lpwcomp

klandi said:


> I'd like to watch live tv too!


The TiVo does remind you. If you have something set to record, it reminds you of that fact when it it tells you it needs to change the channel. If in the meantime you have decided you don't want to watch it after all, just say no.


----------



## klandi

My Tivo doesn't remind me when it's going to record. I'd even take that! Maybe I need to change a setting???


----------



## lpwcomp

klandi said:


> My Tivo doesn't remind me when it's going to record. I'd even take that! Maybe I need to change a setting???


Are you saying that you do not get an on-screen message a minute or two before a scheduled recording saying that the TiVo needs to change the channel in order to start recording xxxxx? It's always done it on mine. It even informs me if it needs to change the channel on the other tuner on the THD and Premiere. The only time I can see that it wouldn't do this is if one of the tuners is already on the correct channel. Also, you only get it if you are watching live TV. I guess the OP wants to be reminded even if he is watching a previously recorded show. Well, the leetle red light should be sufficient for that. Or a cell phone.


----------



## lrhorer

klandi said:


> I'd like to watch live tv too!


Why? It offers no advantage to the viewer, and is only a waste of time. Indeed, on the TiVo, there is one sense no such thing as "live". Whenever a tuner is active, the TiVo is recording the content to disk. The only real differences are the TiVo will only retain no more than 30 minutes of "live" video and it won't complain if the user switches away from a "live" feed.


----------

